# Gesamtübersicht aller Stallmeister / Reisemöglichkeiten



## -bloodberry- (6. Juni 2007)

*Gesamtübersicht aller Stallmeister / Reisemöglichkeiten*





*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*1. Allgemeines / Einleitung*
*2. Gebiete / Stallmeister / Reisemöglichkeiten*
*3. Übersichtskarte*
*4. ToDo Liste*



*1. Allgemeines / Einleitung*

Diese Übersicht befindet sich noch im Aufbau.
Ich benötige also alle Hilfe, die ich kriegen kann. Wenn ihr Fehler findet oder einen weiteren Stallmeister hinzuzufügen wisst, sprecht mich bitte an, in diesem Thread per Beitrag oder per PN.

Die hier genannten Gebiete und Stallmeister sind alphabetisch geordnet. Ich dachte zunächst an eine Übersicht, die von Westen nach Osten geordnet ist. Sagt mir einfach, was euch besser erscheint und / oder wie man schneller findet, was man sucht. Außerdem sind die Stallmeister mit der buffed-Karte verlinkt, so dass man auf einen Blick sieht, wo dieser zu finden ist. Für die Zahlenfreaks unter euch sind auch alle Stallmeister mit Kartenkoordinaten angegeben.

Genannt ist zunächst die Position des Stallmeisters, darunter sind die Orte aufgelistet, zu denen man reiten kann.
Sind bei einem Gebiet keine Stallmeister oder bei einem Stallmeister noch keine Reisemöglichkeiten aufgelistet, bin ich einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen, alles einzutragen.

Hier findet man außerdem noch einen Routenplaner, bei dem man aus einem DropDown-Menü seinen Start- und Zielort eingeben kann. Der Planer befindet sich aber noch in der Entwicklung (und ist nicht von mir).



*2. Gebiete / Stallmeister / Reisemöglichkeiten*

*Angmar*
Aughaire Stallmeister (0.2S, 39.3W)
*Gabilshâtur:* 25 Silber (Schnellreise)
*Gath Forthnir:* 25 Silber
*Esteldín:* 25 Silber

Gabilshâtur Stallmeister (3.6S, 26.5W)
*Aughaire:* 25 Silber (Schnellreise)
*Gath Forthnir:* 25 Silber

Gath Forthnir Stallmeister
*Aughaire:* 25 Silber
*Gabilshâtur:* 25 Silber


*Auenland*
Dachsbauten Stallmeister (27.4S, 68.1W)
*Hobbingen:* 5 Silber
*Stock:* 5 Silber
*Hafergut:* 15 Silber

Hobbingen Stallmeister (31.5S, 71.2W)
*Westbree:* 10 Silber
*Michelbinge:* 5 Silber
*Dachsbauten:* 5 Silber
*Nadelhohl:* 5 Silber
*Stock:* 5 Silber

Michelbinge Stallmeister (34.2S, 75.5W)
*Hobbingen:* 5 Silber
*Celondim:* 1 Silber
*Thorins Tor:* 1 Silber
*Westbree:* 1 Silber
*Ettenöden:* 1 Silber

Nadelhohl Stallmeister (27.9S, 76.1W)
*Hobbingen:* 5 Silber
*Duillond:* 10 Silber

Stock Stallmeister (32.1S, 64.1W)
*Bockland:* 5 Silber
*Dachsbauten:* 5 Silber
*Hobbingen:* 5 Silber


*Breeland*
Bockland Stallmeister (32.9S, 61.8W)
*Stock:* 5 Silber
*Westbree:* 5 Silber

Schlucht Stallmeister (28.6S, 49.5W)
*Südbree:* 5 Silber

Südbree Stallmeister (31.9S, 50.4W)
*Schlucht:* 5 Silber
*Die Verlassene Herberge:* 15 Silber
*Westbree:* 5 Silber
*Bruchtal:* 25 Silber
*Ettenöden:* 1 Silber

Westbree Stallmeister (29.5S, 52.7W)
*Bockland:* 5 Silber
*Südbree:* 5 Silber
*Schragen:* 15 Silber
*Hobbingen:* 10 Silber
*Thorins Tor:* 1 Silber
*Esteldín:* 35 Silber
*Michelbinge:* 1 Silber
*Celondim:* 1 Silber


*Einsame Lande*
Die Verlassene Herberge Stallmeister (34.4S, 40.6W)
*Südbree:* 15 Silber
*Feste Guruth:* 15 Silber

Feste Guruth Stallmeister (32.1S, 29.8W)
*Die Verlassene Herberge:* 15 Silber
*Thorenhad:* 25 Silber
*Bruchtal:* 25 Silber


*Ered Luin*
Celondim Stallmeister (28.1S, 92.4W)
*Duillond:* 5 Silber
*Thorins Tor:* 1 Silber
*Michelbinge:* 1 Silber
*Westbree:* 1 Silber

Duillond Stallmeister (24.4S, 93.2W)
*Nadelhohl:* 10 Silber
*Gondamon:* 5 Silber
*Thorins Tor:* 5 Silber
*Celondim:* 5 Silber

Gondamon Stallmeister (20.4S, 97.1W)
*Thorins Tor:* 5 Silber
*Duillond:* 5 Silber

Thorins Tor Stallmeister (15.0S, 103.7W)
*Gondamon:* 5 Silber
*Duillond:* 5 Silber
*Celondim:* 1 Silber
*Michelbinge:* 1 Silber
*Westbree:* 1 Silber
*Ettenöden:* 1 Silber


*Evendim*
Tinnundir Stallmeister (12.4S, 67.2W)
*Schragen:* 15 Silber
*Hafergut:* 15 Silber
*Feste Forod:* 15 Silber

Hafergut Stallmeister (23.4S, 67.4W)
*Dachsbauten:* 15 Silber
*Tinnundir:* 15 Silber
*Feste Forod:* 15 Silber

Feste Forod Stallmeister (8.2S, 64.3W)
*Hafergut:* 15 Silber
*Tinnundir:* 15 Silber
*Schragen:* 15 Silber


*Ettenöden*
Ettenöden Stallmeister
*Bruchtal:* 35 Silber
*Südbree:* 35 Silber
*Michelbinge:* 35 Silber
*Thorins Tor:* 35 Silber


*Nebelgebirge*
-


*Nordhöhen*
Amon Raith Stallmeister (12.3S, 52.5W)
*Schragen:* 15 Silber
*Esteldín:* 15 Silber

Esteldín Stallmeister (9.6S, 42.1W)
*Schragen:* 15 Silber
*Amon Raith:* 15 Silber
*Westbree:* 35 Silber
*Bruchtal:* 20 Silber
*Tinnundir:* 15 Silber
*Othrikar:* 15 Silber
*Aughaire:* 25 Silber

Othrikar Stallmeister (6.9S, 45.0W)
*Esteldín:* 15 Silber

Schragen Stallmeister (18.0S, 53.6W)
*Westbree:* 15 Silber
*Amon Raith:* 15 Silber
*Esteldín:* 15 Silber
*Tinnundir:* 15 Silber
*Feste Forod:* 15 Silber


*Trollhöhen*
Bruchtal Stallmeister (29.3S, 6.7W)
*Thorenhad:* 25 Silber
*Feste Guruth:* 25 Silber
*Südbree:* 25 Silber
*Esteldín:* 25 Silber
*Ettenöden:* 1 Silber

Thorenhad Stallmeister (31.7S, 15.0W)
*Feste Guruth:* 25 Silber
*Bruchtal:* 25 Silber



*3. Übersichtskarte*

Ein paar erste Dinge zur Übersichtskarte:
Sie soll nur der Übersicht dienen, damit man auf die Schnelle weiß, wie man von A nach B gelangt. Preise sind nicht eingetragen, um sie nicht unnötig voll zu machen.
Reisen innerhalb eines Gebietes sind rot, reitet man in ein anderes Gebiet, sind die Linien orange.

[Zur Übersichtskarte]

Einige Stallmeister sind noch nicht eingetragen, das wird aber natürlich mit der Zeit noch ergänzt.

Ich habe die Karte außerdem über die foreneigene Upload-Funktion hochgeladen, falls mein Server mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte.



*4. ToDo Liste*

- Vervollständigen.
- Homepagescript oder externes Programm schreiben, dass die günstigste Route von A nach B berechnet.
- Alle Stallmeister mit der buffed-Karte verlinken (sind noch nicht alle eingetragen, müssen ich oder andere irgendwann mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Varnamys (7. Juni 2007)

*Ered Luin*
Celondim
*Duillond* 10 Silber
*Thorins Tor* 1 Silber
*Michelbinge* 1 Silber
*Westbree* 60 Silber

Duillond
*Nadelhohl* 10 Silber
*Gondamon* 6 Silber
*Thorins Tor* 10 Silber
*Celondim* 10 Silber

Gondamon
*Thorins Tor* 12 Silber
*Duillond* 6 Silber

Thorins Tor
*Gondamon* 12 Silber
*Duillond* 10 Silber
*Celondim* 1 Silber
*Michelbinge* 1 Silber
*Westbree* 1 Silber
*Ettenöden* 120 Silber

*Auenland*
Hobbingen-Wasserau
*Westbree* 10 Silber
*Michelbinge* 4 Silber
*Dachsbau* 4 Silber
*Nadelhohl* 5 Silber
*Stock* 4 Silber

________________________________
Ich wußte doch, dass irgendwann jemand den gleichen Gedanken wie ich haben würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte ergänzen. Also ich find die Idee super das zusammen zu fassen. Geschickt geplant läßt sich über die Wahl der Reiseroute einiges an Silber sparen.


----------



## Leigh (7. Juni 2007)

Oh, sehr gut, sehr gut!

Tolle Arbeit, -bloodberry-!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Juni 2007)

Danke für die bisher tolle Mitarbeit, konnte durch Kailasa (per Beitrag) und Leigh (per direkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) schon einiges ergänzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (10. Juni 2007)

Nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finde es affengeil, da ich nun endlich mal im Voraus planen kann, wie viel Kohle ich zur Seite legen muss.

Mach weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. Juni 2007)

Habe jetzt eine Übersichtskarte angefertigt.
Sie ist noch nicht fertig, zeigt aber auf die Schnelle alle Reiserouten (ohne Preise), ist ja vielleicht ganz nützlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist zweimal im ersten Beitrag verlinkt (einmal per Direktlink auf meinen Server und einmal als Anhang).


----------



## Leigh (11. Juni 2007)

Oy, wieder sehr schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (13. Juni 2007)

Ich war übrigens selbst total irritiert, aber es ist tatsächlich so:

Aus der Ered Luin Karte wird die Ansiedlung "DUÍLLON*D*" geschrieben, wenn man sie aber bereist und in jedem Questtext und beim Stallmeister heißt es "DUÍLLON*T*"... selbst den accent égule - oder wie das Ding noch gleich heißt - auf dem I hab ich immer übersehen bis vor kurzem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Juni 2007)

Durch den großen Content-Patch, der herade aufgespielt wird, ändert sich einiges bei den Kosten einer Reise.
Ich zitiere hier einmal unseren Community Manager:


			
				Satine schrieb:
			
		

> Newbie Travel Routes (1s)
> Travel inside of Lowbie Regions (5s)
> Travel between Lowbie Regions (10s)
> Travel inside Mid-level Regions (15s)
> ...


Wie das dann genau aussehen wird, findet sich natürlich in diesem Thread innerhalb der nächsten Tage.

Muss außerdem die Übersichtskarte noch anpassen, kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Leigh (26. Juni 2007)

Wann kommt Evendim denn nu mit auf die Karte?


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Juni 2007)

Habe fehlende Strecken und Stallmeister in der Übersicht ergänzt und Evendim mit in die Karte eingetragen.

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Stallmeister in den Ettenöden, im Nebelgebirge und in Angmar.
Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wombel (5. November 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Habe fehlende Strecken und Stallmeister in der Übersicht ergänzt und Evendim mit in die Karte eingetragen.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Stallmeister in den Ettenöden, im Nebelgebirge und in Angmar.
> Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe!
> ...



*Ettenöden *(21,1S, 13,4W)
Bruchtal: 35 Silber
Südbree: 35 Silber
Michelbinge: 35 Silber
Thorins Tor: 35 Silber

*Nebelgebirge:*
Kein Reitpunkt. Nächster Reitpunkt Bruchtal

*Angmar-Aughaire:*
Esteldin: 25 Silber

*Fertigkeit -> Unterkunft:*
Reist zum Haus Eurer Sippe: 1 [Reiseration]

damit das auch komplett ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. November 2007)

Hehe, die Schnellreisefertigkeiten sind doch keine Stallmeister. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Aughaire ist der einzige Stallmeister in Angmar? Naja, okay.

Habe mal die Ettenöden-Reiseziele eingetragen, dankeschön.
Sicher, dass es 35 Silber sind? Die Hinreise kostet doch 45 Silber?

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Übersichtskarte aktualisieren, dann ist das hier wohl komplett.


----------



## Wombel (5. November 2007)

35 Silber sind 100% korrekt. Hinreise kostet nur noch 1 Silber und man muss Level 40 erreicht haben. War extra nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. November 2007)

1 Silber für die Reise in die Ettenöden? o.O
Da muss ich auch nochmal nachsehen nachher.


----------



## Leigh (5. November 2007)

Das weiß ja sogar ich, das wurde geändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also von 45 Silber auf 1 Silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. November 2007)

Okay, hab's geändert.


----------



## Wombel (5. November 2007)

Suppi so sollte es richtig sein, Gute Arbeit macht Ihr hier.


----------



## Trambolin (11. November 2007)

mal ne Frage die nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat:
Ich seh bei vielen Posts diese "Visitenkarten" von Lotro Charakteren! Wo kann ich mir sowas machen? bitte sagt mir das^^


----------



## KennyKiller (11. November 2007)

Trambolin schrieb:


> mal ne Frage die nix mit dem Thema zu tun hat:
> Ich seh bei vielen Posts diese "Visitenkarten" von Lotro Charakteren! Wo kann ich mir sowas machen? bitte sagt mir das^^


Steht doch unten dran lotro-sigs.de


----------



## Leigh (13. November 2007)

Und nun bitte Frage und Antwort (und diesen meinen Post) löschen, damit der Lesefluss nicht gestört wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (13. November 2007)

Wenn hier niemand posten soll würde ich den Thread einfach schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles Wichtige steht im ersten Post, ist doch egal, wenn "weiter hinten" mal die ein oder andere Frage auftaucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (13. November 2007)

Gute Arbeit aber als Jäger nutz ich das kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamuri (2. Januar 2008)

Hmmmm, ich hab mir mal die Übersichtskarte angesehen und habe eine Frage: Kann man sich nur in Eridador beewegen oder gibt es später auch die Möglichkeit nach Rohan zu gehen oder nach Minas Tirith? Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit jetzt schon? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren da es doch schade wäre, wenn man "eingesperrt" wäre in einem kleinen Gebiet, wenn sich das Spiel nähmlich wirklich an die Filme hält, müsste man im laufe der Zeit auch nach Rohan kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (2. Januar 2008)

Bald kommt die erste Erweiterung, dann wird man wohl auch aus Eriador heraus kommen, derzeit spielt man aber "nur" in Eriador.
Das Gebiet ist größer, als man auf den ersten Blick denkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2008)

Habe jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden, eine aktualisierte Version der Karte hochzuladen, jetzt sind alle vorhandenen Stallmeister eingezeichnet.
Demnächst werde ich noch weitere Reisemöglichkeiten - wie Ports u.ä. - hinzufügen.

Ich arbeite im Übrigen gerade an einer Seite, die das Ganze noch detailierter darstellt. Hier kann man auf einen Stallmeister klicken (auf der Gesamtübersichts-Karte), dann werden einem von dort ausgehend alle Reisemöglichkeiten inkl. Kosten angezeigt.
Bald folgt dann ein Eingabeformular, wo man nur sienen Start- und Zielort eingeben muss, dann wird die günstigste und/oder schnellste Route berechnet.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (8. Februar 2008)

Ich habe soeben eine "Fahrplanauskunft", die im Rahmen eines Wettbewerbes vor einem Jahr entstanden ist etwas umgebaut. Herausgekommen ist ein Routenplaner für Lotro. Muss nur noch die Inhalte fertig eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.monschta.de/lotrotravel

Bisher sind alle Auenland-Orte mit Preis drinnen. Man kann auch aus dem Auenland rausreisen (sofern eine direkte Verbindung vorhanden ist), rein geht's noch nicht, fehlen die Inhalte.

Was noch fehlt, sind die Reisezeiten - da muss ich mal noch ein paar Sippenmitglieder heute abend nerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und aus den Ortseingabefeldern werden noch Dropdownfelder. Da muss ich nur noch eine kleine Erweiterung einbauen damit auch der letztgewählte Ort weiterhin voreingestellt ist. Dann gibt's auch kein Vertippen mehr. Bisher müssen die Orte richtig ordentlich reingeschrieben werden (Michelbinge, Stock, Hobbingen - Michel binge, stock, hobbingen wird alles nicht registriert).

Fehler bitte melden, wenn dann erstmal die (wie viele auch immer) Routen eingetragen sind muss sich der eine oder andere Fehler einschleichen... Wer Reisezeit messen möchte (wird dann auch erwähnt im Planer mit dem InGame-Nick sofern ausreichend neue Routen gemacht wurden) bitte das aus übersichtsgründen hier machen: http://monschta.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=124


----------



## -bloodberry- (8. Februar 2008)

Schön gemacht, werde ich im Anfangsbeitrag verlinken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte auch etwas ähnliches in Arbeit, aber nie die Zeit gefunden, das mal weiterzuentwickeln. Mal sehen.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (8. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Schön gemacht, werde ich im Anfangsbeitrag verlinken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nur nachdem ich jetzt alle 90 reisemöglichkeiten eingegeben hatte merke ich dass ich mit der tiefensuche irgendwie nicht mehr allzu weit komme - lächerliche 7000 routen wurde berechnet bei Stock -> Celondim. bei hobbingen -> michelbinge wurde er nie fertig. Der Algorithmus war für 12 Orte gemacht ^^

ergo: ich bin neben dem heleraid gerade noch dabei aus der tiefen- eine breitensuche zu machen...


----------



## Schnetz (9. Februar 2008)

es gibt zwischen westbree und feste forod eine schnellreise. 35s. dass es schnell ist steht nicht dabei, aber ist es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mäkki (9. Februar 2008)

Duíllont Stallmeister
*Siedlung Falathlorn:* 10 Silber

Südbree Stallmeister
*Siedlung Breeland:* 15 Silber 

Michelbinge Stallmeister
*Siedlung Auenland:* 15 Silber

Leider kann man zu den 3 Siedlungen nur hinreiten, nicht zurück. 
Informativer wäre noch "Schnelle Reise" nachzutragen. zB bietet Westbree eine Schnelle Reise nach Feste Forod in Evendim an, steht im Spiel aber nicht direkt dran. (siehe Schnetz post)


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (10. Februar 2008)

hab nen fehler gefunden, feste guruth -> thorenhad sind 25 silber...

edit:
ebenso thorenhad -> bruchtal und feste guruth -> thorenhad. ich denke mal auch bruchtal -> thorenhad, kann ich dann gleich sagen sobald ich da angekommen bin...

edit2: bockland<->stock fehlt noch komplett. 5 silberlinge.

edit3: westbree->bockland sind nur 5 silber


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Februar 2008)

Ist ergänzt, danke.

Habe derzeit leider keine Möglichkeit, mich ingame davon zu überzeugen, aber ich vertrau' dir jetzt einfach mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (10. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist ergänzt, danke.
> 
> Habe derzeit leider keine Möglichkeit, mich ingame davon zu überzeugen, aber ich vertrau' dir jetzt einfach mal.
> 
> ...



ich bin jetzt heute vormittag schon die hälfte der strecken abgeritten und hab die zeit gemessen und kosten korrigiert Oo

kommt sicher noch das ein oder andere dazu *gg*

inzwischen ist auch der tourenplaner brauchbar. die breitensuche flutscht die touren nur so raus und es sind eben auch schon etwa die hälfte aller zeiten drinnen. vor allem die schnellen reisen und die nordhöhen fehlen noch. mach ich dann heute abend so weit ich komme... sollte mir eigentlich zum fertigwerden reichen.

hat wer gute domainvorschläge? wenn ich so viele stunden reininvestiere muss das auch ne tld bekommen ^^


----------



## Schnetz (14. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ist ergänzt, danke.
> 
> Habe derzeit leider keine Möglichkeit, mich ingame davon zu überzeugen, aber ich vertrau' dir jetzt einfach mal.
> 
> ...


 kannst ja total vergessen, turbine hat diese reisefunktion mit buch12 rausgemacht... anstatt schnellreise dahinterzuschreiben machen se des einfach weg.. sowas nenn ich mal verfehlte entwicklung! wie will man denn jetzt nach tinnudir kommen, ohne, dass man 20 minuten reitet?


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (14. Februar 2008)

Schnetz schrieb:


> kannst ja total vergessen, turbine hat diese reisefunktion mit buch12 rausgemacht... anstatt schnellreise dahinterzuschreiben machen se des einfach weg.. sowas nenn ich mal verfehlte entwicklung! wie will man denn jetzt nach tinnudir kommen, ohne, dass man 20 minuten reitet?


meinst du feste forod <-> westbree? ich schau mal morgen nach ob die wirklcih weg ist, dann mach ich sie aus dem routenplaner raus dann wissen wir wie lang man wirklich braucht *gg*

ne es gibt doch jetzt neu esteldin <-> tinnundir als schnelle reise, über esteldin nach tinnundir in die feste geht jetzt halt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Februar 2008)

Habe gehört, dass sie zwar die Verbindung Forod - Westbree rausgenommen haben, aber die Verbindung Esteldin - Tinnudir vergessen haben.
Ist da was dran? Habe derzeit leider keine Möglichkeit, mich ingame davon zu überzeugen.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (15. Februar 2008)

ich prüf das heute abend und schreibs dann hier rein... inklusive der schnellsten route von bree nach evendim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: also, bree<-> feste forod gibts nimmer. esteldin<->tinnundir ist auch noch langsam.

edit2: am schnellsten von bree nach tinnundir ist es über esteldin (http://www.monschta.de/lotrotravel/index.p...iseroute+suchen). zur feste guruth ist es am schnellsten über esteldin und tinnundir. interessant ist der günstigste weg: von bree über michelbinge, dann nach evendim hoch... (http://www.monschta.de/lotrotravel/index.p...iseroute+suchen)...


----------



## mäkki (17. Februar 2008)

Hab ich also doch richtig gesehen gehabt, nächsten Tag waren die Verbindungen wieder drinn. Also Westbree - Feste Forod und Esteldin - Tinnudir sind vorhanden.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (18. Februar 2008)

mäkki schrieb:


> Hab ich also doch richtig gesehen gehabt, nächsten Tag waren die Verbindungen wieder drinn. Also Westbree - Feste Forod und Esteldin - Tinnudir sind vorhanden.



das ist ein kommen und gehen...

naja im routenplaner wieder eingepflegt. eben auch die Jägerreisen (wenn man jäger ist) und nach dem essen werden noch schnelle reisen als solche gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Ost (20. Februar 2008)

Die Schnellreisen Westbree->Feste Forod, Esteldin->Tinnudir waren ein bissl buggy, man musste nur wieder auf Tinnudir und in der Feste Forod
die Stallmeister neu anlabern und schon liefen die Schnellreisen wieder.
P.S. gibt ne neue Schnellreise von Feste Guruth->Südbree leider nicht andersherum.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (20. Februar 2008)

Ost schrieb:


> P.S. gibt ne neue Schnellreise von Feste Guruth->Südbree leider nicht andersherum.



stimmt nur halb, geht hin und zurück - war eben dort... je 20 silberlinge die reise.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (23. Februar 2008)

so ich hab im buffed-magazin eben noch ein paar neue reitstrecken entdeckt.

zwischen den drei lagern in angmar gibt's jetzt schnelle reisen, kosten je 25 silberlinge.

im routenplaner sind sie jetzt auch eingepflegt. ich denke ich hab jetzt alles (und richtig) drinnen und er funktioniert.

hat jemand nen domainvorschlag?


----------



## Brennus Magtus (3. April 2008)

von Aughaire nach gabilshatur oder wie die zwergenfeste in Süd-Angmar/
ost-malenhad auch immer heißt^^
kostet 15s


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (3. April 2008)

Brennus schrieb:


> von Aughaire nach gabilshatur oder wie die zwergenfeste in Süd-Angmar/
> ost-malenhad auch immer heißt^^
> kostet 15s


sind 25 silber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



geht nicht nur von aughaire, sondern auch von gath forthnir. auch aughaire-gath forthnir gibts. kosten alle die 25 silber und sind schnellreisen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. April 2008)

Ist ergänzt, danke.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. Januar 2009)

Hab den Thread mal unsticky gemacht, da es diese Seite hier gibt:
http://www.hdro-atlas.de/
Habe außerdem keine Zeit, mich um die neuen Routen zu kümmern.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (23. Januar 2009)

als betreiber der eben genannten Seite melde ich mich auch noch zu wort... Auch ich habe momentan nicht allzuviel Zeit (Studium), werde aber umgehend nach den Prüfungen die Seite neu gestalten (bzw. eigentlich nur die Software im Hintergrund - optisch ändert sich nichts, höchstens eine Möglichkeit "Charaktäre" anzulegen um Ruf etc. zu speichern).

da ich auch kaum zum spielen komme, würde ich mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet der mich bei den reiserouten unterstützten würde. sprich, einfach mal drüberschauen ob demjenigen falsche routen auffallen, ob daten nicht stimmen, und vor allem neue routen nachtragen. namensnennung natürlich inbegriffen. die änderungen würden dann im laufe des februars eingespielt.


----------



## Leigh (23. Januar 2009)

Es gibt jetzt eine Reise von Bruchtal nach Echad Candelleth. <3


----------



## Madrake (24. Januar 2009)

^stimmt da gibts noch einen Stallmeister in Tal Bruinen @ Poster über mir.

Tinnudir (Evendim) -> Esteldin (Nordhöhen) schnelles Reiten (35S)
Tinnudir -> Esteldin normales Reiten (25S)

Südbree -> Feste Guruth (Einsame Lande) weiß nun nicht ob das nur schnelle Reise ist oder auch mitunter normal und schnelle Reise.
Feste Guruth -> Südbree

Edit:

Update für Bruchtal

Trollhöhen
Bruchtal Stallmeister (29.3S, 6.7W)
Thorenhad: 25 Silber
Feste Guruth: 25 Silber
Südbree: 35 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Esteldín: 20 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Ettenöden: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Garth Forthnir: 35 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40 - Freund bei Rat des Nordens)
Echad Candelleth: 25 Silber (Stufe 35)
Gwingris: 25 Silber (Stufe 40)
Gwingris: 25 Silber - schnelle Reise (Stufe 40 - Schweigend und Ruhelos Tugend begonnen)
Echad Eregion: 25 Silber (Stufe 40)
Echad Eregion: 25 Silber - schnelle Reise (Stufe 40 - Schweigend und Ruhelos Tugend begonnen)
Echad Dunan: 25 Silber (Stufe 40)
Echad Dunan: 25 Silber - schnelle Reise (Stufe 40 - Schweigend und Ruhelos Tugend begonnen)



Edit: Eregion Stallmeister hinzugefügt


----------



## Madrake (25. Januar 2009)

Updates

Südbree
Die Verlassene Herberge: 15 Silber
Westbree: 5 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Schlucht: 5 Silber
Bruchtal: 35 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Ettenöden: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Siedlung Breeland: 15 Silber
Feste Guruth: 20 Silber - Schnelle Reise


Westbree
Bockland: 5 Silber
Südbree: 5 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Schragen: 15 Silber
Hobbingen: 10 Silber
Thorins Tor: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Esteldin: 35 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 30)
Michelbinge: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Celondim: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Feste Forod: 35 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 30)


Thorins Tor (alles so wie schon bloodberry gepostet)
Celondim - Schnelle Reise
Westbree - Schnelle Reise
Michelbinge - Schnelle Reise
Ettenöden - Schnelle Reise ab Stufe 40


Schlucht (alles so wie schon bloodberry gepostet)


Michelbinge
Hobbingen: 5 Silber
Celondim: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Thorins Tor: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Westbree: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise
Ettenöden: 1 Silber - Schnelle Reise (Stufe 40)
Siedlung Auenland: 15 Silber


Celondim (alles so wie schon bloodberry gepostet)
Westbree - Schnelle Reise
Michelbinge - Schnelle Reise
Thorins Tor - Schnelle Reise


weitere Stallmeisterrouten Überarbeitungen können folgen...


----------



## Madrake (1. Februar 2009)

Evendim

Annuminas -> Tinnudir - Schnelle Reise 20S (Stufe 40 Verbündeter bei Wächter Annuminas)
Tinnudir -> Annuminas - Schnelle Reise 20S (Stufe 40 Verbündeter bei Wächter Annuminas)


----------

